# My first cockatiel! Advice needed.



## Ketasse (May 13, 2019)

Hey! So I bought a four-month old lutino cockatiel (named Caspian) just a week ago, and I'm in love! I found that in some aspects Cass and I have bonded very quickly; he will fly from his cage or play area over to me, he's comfortable climbing on me, he accepts scratches about half the time I offer them. However, the other half of the time he will not be hesitant to bite me repeatedly unlit I move my hand away. In addition, it seems as though every day he resets and continues to see my hands as a threat until I manage to scratch his cheek and remind him that I'm his friend. Any advice?


----------

